# '66 Black metal dash color



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, all.

I was informed the metal dash's top part was painted with flatter black than the front area to reduce glare against the windshield.

Are there paint codes (or gloss levels) for a black '66 dash front and top?
And where do the difference in gloss start and stop?


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

The top should be zero gloss/flat black. The lower 60% gloss. The break line is where the dash pad studs are, so it won't be visible with the pad on.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Krylon flat black for the upper and semi-gloss for the lower if you're using spray bombs.


----------

